

Ask HN: Weird Twitterbots - davidw

I&#x27;ve been following my Erlang posting on twitter, and came across some odd twitter bots that just seem to post stuff from HN, but are disguised to look like people.  Anyone know what&#x27;s up with that?  What purpose do they serve?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;GandhiKathit<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;apalacci<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;BornCor
======
jolan
The URLs are for If This Then That:

[https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/)

~~~
BorisMelnik
yep, I'd have to agree. anytime you see that short URL iftt or whatever it is
just someone with an IFTTT recipe that never turned it off.

